
Did Charlie Hebdo Mock the Dead Refugee Boy? - cpncrunch
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-09-15/charlie-hebdo-depicts-drowned-syrian-refugee-draws-criticism
======
madink
Well you can't expect most people of English heritage to understand the
particular of french political correctness.

The gap is just to huge , the irreverence of french satirical newspaper is
beyond most of the english word capacity to accept. Do UK/US people do even
like really dark humour anyway ?

~~~
mobiuscog
Stereotype much ?

English here. Appreciate dark humour just fine.

Not offended by said cartoons, and perfectly capable of seeing the satire.

Of course, if you judge English people by by the English media, that would be
understandable, and if by English 'heritage' you don't actually mean English
people, then maybe that's why they're no longer here.

Sure, the English 'ideology' has unfortunately succumbed to far more political
correctness over the years, but I'd suggest that most of us can appreciate
irreverence far beyond that which may be perceived.

~~~
madink
I stand corrected. Thanks.

------
subliminalpanda
I'm all for free speech, however it came off as rather tasteless.

